# Cat hasn't peed in 24 hours



## aeris32 (Dec 2, 2006)

For the past 3 days i've noticed my cat Lucky has only gone to the bathroom once in the morning and nothing else until the next morning. Should i be worried? He's been to the vets twice for UTI symptoms, but i just can't afford it this time. About a week ago i noticed the signs of a UTI so i bought him Purina One UTI Special Care to see if it would help. It seems it has since he's not in the box all day long straining to pee and having nothing come out. He's still acting normal. Playing, eating, drinking normally. I'm just worried since he's only using the bathroom once every 24 hours. And i should note it's not a tiny bit, but it's a pretty big clump in the box.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

I would call the vet. If you saw him straining to go, that sounds worrisome  

How recently did he see the vet for the UTI symptoms? Since he's been twice and it seems that the problem hasn't cleared up, you may want to get another opinion from a different vet this time. In any event, I don't think you should treat this at home without professional advice.

Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

did the vet do a urinalysis? Sometimes you can take a urine sample to a vet for analysis without paying for an office exam. Around here it costs $25-$35 depending on the vet, but at least you don't have to pay for ANOTHER office visit as well. Like Lisa said, you might want to try another vet... 

The straining has me worried, too.

It does sound like it could be a UTI. Has he had one before? I may be wrong here, but if it is an infection, he would need to go on an antibiotic, right? 

Good luck, and let us know what you find out!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

The non-prescription foods labelled for urinary care aren't intended to treat active cases of urinary tract disorders. Did your cat have a bladder infection or crystals? They're two entirely different things, both often referred to as a "UTI." As I'm sure you're aware, crystals can cause a blockage, which can kill a cat in 24 hours. Whereas an infection can just make it uncomfortable to urinate.

This could be as simple as he's not drinking enough water. But on the other hand, it could be an infection or crystals making it uncomfortable to urinate, so he's holding it. And next time he might urinate outside the litterbox. And crystals could cause a blockage sooner or later. Frankly, if you're worried about it, you should see a vet. The food you bought isn't going to do much for him. Mostly it's a marketing device.


----------

